# Jacksonville beach Surf Fishing



## luv2fish1

Hello,

I will be heading down to Jacksonville from N.C on April 11th. I have never fished in Jacksonville before and was wondering if anyone has any advice on where to fish? I will have my son with me and would love for him to catch something. Any advice would be greatly appreciated! I mainly stick to the surf but will try a pier if it is productive also. 

Thanks Again,

Rob


----------



## Sand Dollar

There was a guy that lives in the Jacksonville area named Big Ed that used to post here. Havent seen him around here for awhile. Has anyone else heard from him?


----------



## surf rat

I was just south of there for a week and the fishing from the surf was very poor. The Cobia should be passing by while you are there. You might catch one off the end of an oceanside pier. Pompano as well.


----------



## Vinnx

I'm not sure how similar the East coast is similar to the West coast of Florida I'm on.. But checking this site 

http://www.swellinfo.com/surf-forecast/jacksonville-beach-florida

Weather is in the 80s and there's some nice early morning high tides... if you scout out a good spot during the early morning before the tide starts the rise you I don't see why you wouldn't get bites.. Then again, I'm just assuming the knowledge I've gained over here will work over there lol.


----------



## sudshunter

there used to be a pier at jax beach,dont no if its still open or not. my brother in law lives in jax beach but does most of his fishing at fernadino beach and fort hood...


----------



## Vinnx

I was checking out the weather forecast for the area on Swellinfo.. it likes some nice weather and morning high tides around 10am-12pm as the days go by. If the West coast is anything like here on the East Coast I'd be on the beach as soon as the Sun is up, find a nice spot with some clam or shell concentrations on the beach and fish close-medium-far distances, I don't see why you wouldn't get any bites.


----------



## Jigmaster

Check in at Browns Creek fish camp. I like Ft. clinch in that area especially for Flounder. Hanna park is also a good bet.


----------



## Lottatop




----------



## Vinnx

Nice Catch!


----------



## abass105

Wow. Nice haul. Glad you had some luck.


----------



## sudshunter

nice catch,good eating... my earlier post i just noticed i put ft. hood ,it should have been ft. clinch just to set the record straight...


----------



## Northwoods

Sweet!!!!


----------



## HuskyMD

I fish the inlet (Matanzas) when I visit my parents and grandparents who live in Palatka area. It's always been pretty fishy for me (I catch fish there). The last time I went (about this time of year last year) wasn't all that productive, but I did catch a nice jack crevalle near the bridge pilings. Not a sport fish per se, but it put up a heck of a fight. 

I'm curious, lottatop, are you fishing the beach just before the inlet for the pomps? Off the bridge? Bait choice? Sand Fleas?


----------



## Lottatop

HuskyMD said:


> I fish the inlet (Matanzas) when I visit my parents and grandparents who live in Palatka area. It's always been pretty fishy for me (I catch fish there). The last time I went (about this time of year last year) wasn't all that productive, but I did catch a nice jack crevalle near the bridge pilings. Not a sport fish per se, but it put up a heck of a fight.
> 
> I'm curious, lottatop, are you fishing the beach just before the inlet for the pomps? Off the bridge? Bait choice? Sand Fleas?


last week the bite at matanzas was dead ---a pomp hear a pomp there a few whiting -drum --a few sheepshead thats all that was caught all week at matanzas--- those 6 pomps were caught at the inlet off the bar- incoming --frozen brine clams--double drop rigs-- 4 oz wired weight and the top hook had a neon yellow float-- try orange to-- the beach will turn on shortly ,I hope-- nice pomp video from last week https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=182773795209310&l=1238775909484177236


----------



## Lottatop

at the inlet off the bar is the south end of crescent beach are north side of the inlet here is a pic from last year set up befor turn of tide and work the incoming and when the tide runs you off move to the beach there is also drum and whiting bring crab and shrimp for the drum there are no sand fleas there


----------



## abass105

Thast's a stud of a pompano.


----------



## Lottatop

matanzas 4/24 https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=184496155037074&l=8818819219008967495


----------

